# New Exo Terra Sand Mat for Beardies?



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Has everyone seen the new 'Sand Mat' subby that Exo Terra have just brought out? Anyone tried it yet? - Exo Terra : Sand Mat / Desert Terrarium Substrate 

I'm thinking of trying it out on some beardies I'm rescuing next week but not sure what everyones opinions are on using a subby that allows them to dig/burrow still?

I'm new to beardies to any advice is welcome. Thanks


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Robynleanne said:


> Has everyone seen the new 'Sand Mat' subby that Exo Terra have just brought out? Anyone tried it yet? - Exo Terra : Sand Mat / Desert Terrarium Substrate
> 
> I'm thinking of trying it out on some beardies I'm rescuing next week but not sure what everyones opinions are on using a subby that allows them to dig/burrow still?
> 
> I'm new to beardies to any advice is welcome. Thanks


Get some paper, PVA glue and some sand
Cover the the paper with the pva glue then purlt the sand on the paper
That will give the same result at a fraction of the cost


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

like it what about sheet of lino with gorilla glue what you think


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Exoterra are starting to bring out some good stuff. If this product is as durable as they claim its a fantastic alternative to using particulate substrate. It looks like exoterra are actually listening to feedback from keepers. No doubt you could make similar but its questionable as to whether it would withstand rigerous disinfecting. I will be giving this stuff a try at some stage...dependent on price.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Now THIS looks like a step in the right direction, Well done exoterra!


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Just got a reply back from Blue lizard reptiles and they are going to look into it and we shall see if they can stock it for us :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

just punch your budgie and steal its sand paper.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Meko said:


> just punch your budgie and steal its sand paper.


My dad was allergic to my budgie when i was a kid and gave it to my uncle and it died 
Althoguh i swear he fed it to his pirhana!


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

dramen said:


> Just got a reply back from Blue lizard reptiles and they are going to look into it and we shall see if they can stock it for us :2thumb:


Fab! Keep us updated. I think I'll give it a go but can't seem to get hold of it at the moment


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, we've sent out enquires with our suppliers for you


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

CPT BJ said:


> Hi, we've sent out enquires with our suppliers for you


Amazing. Cheers guys :notworthy:


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a good product but I'd worry about cleanliness and durability regarding the cleaning of it.

For me the best substrate is reptile carpet; provides grip, is machine washable, very durable, choice of colours, can be cut to size, fair price and my beardie and Leo love it


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Not to shoot down blue lizard reptiles as you guys know i love ya  Bu ti contacted a few suppliers as if i am right on the demand for this product its going to go out of stock very quickly.



> Scales and Fangs Just been talking to our supplier, they are not in stock just yet but will be very soon. We will let you know when they are in and on our website.


So we likely have two suppliers of this product and you can pick your preference of where to get it


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

mishka83 said:


> Looks like a good product but I'd worry about cleanliness and durability regarding the cleaning of it.
> 
> For me the best substrate is reptile carpet; provides grip, is machine washable, very durable, choice of colours, can be cut to size, fair price and my beardie and Leo love it


The problem i find with reptile carpet is one of my leo's as an adult still bites it when hunting and gets himself stuck on it. This means i have to baby sit him hunting with is not so much a problem as the lazy ass wont come out of his hide so has to be hand fed.
The other issue is that it absorbs stuff very quickly and can lead to bacterial problems (My leos are fine as they go on a tile placed in their toilet area but not the beardie he goes anywhere he feels like in his viv)

If the product is as good as i think it is then its going to be a case of take it out, wipe it clean and pop it back in again.


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

The ones that I'm rescuing come with carpet - I've never used it so I might be completely wrong - but I assumed that this isn't going to do their claws any favours? I'm thinking the coarse sand mat might help to keep them trimmed? Or is that not really something I need to worry about?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

dramen said:


> Not to shoot down blue lizard reptiles as you guys know i love ya  Bu ti contacted a few suppliers as if i am right on the demand for this product its going to go out of stock very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> So we likely have two suppliers of this product and you can pick your preference of where to get it


 From what ive been told this isn't on the UK market yet but we WILL be stocking it and are trying to get a UK exclusivity on it aswell


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Have spoken directly with Hagen, these aren't available on the UK Market yet but as soon as they are we will have them


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Robynleanne said:


> The ones that I'm rescuing come with carpet - I've never used it so I might be completely wrong - but I assumed that this isn't going to do their claws any favours? I'm thinking the coarse sand mat might help to keep them trimmed? Or is that not really something I need to worry about?


I have 3 leos and only my oldest has problems with the repti carpet, Never needed to worry about their claws tbh they seem to find something to wear them down on.


----------



## Xboxguy (Dec 17, 2012)

This looks really good will Deffo try it wonder what cleaning it is like


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

My Leo has been on the carpet for over 2 years now and has never had any issues at all.

He doesn't hunt though, he gets hand fed, spoiled :censor: lol!!!

The new product looks fab, I will be interested after hearing if it cleans well or not :2thumb:


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

I've seen this online and want to give it a go out of curiosity - hope someone mentioned when they see them stocked in the UK 

I have a feeling pets @ home will prob stock them first Hagen seem to prefer them as a stock list first :whistling2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

legallyblonde said:


> I've seen this online and want to give it a go out of curiosity - hope someone mentioned when they see them stocked in the UK
> 
> I have a feeling pets @ home will prob stock them first Hagen seem to prefer them as a stock list first :whistling2:


Ive heard directly from Hagen they aren't on the market yet but as soon as they are we will be getting them! We will certainly be cheaper than [email protected] too


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

CPT BJ said:


> Ive heard directly from Hagen they aren't on the market yet but as soon as they are we will be getting them! We will certainly be cheaper than [email protected] too


Harrods is cheaper than [email protected] :whistling2:

Will keep an eye out


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

legallyblonde said:


> Harrods is cheaper than [email protected] :whistling2:
> 
> Will keep an eye out


Everybody is cheaper than [email protected] haha we will probably be promoting them on our Facebook page & here too


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks a decent product if that's the kind of thing you're after and the price is right :2thumb:

I'd personally still rather a loose substrate or a fake 3D floor, this would be too 2D for my liking.


----------



## mcvpjd3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Any news on getting these into the UK?


----------



## Rhys131 (Sep 26, 2014)

mishka83 said:


> Looks like a good product but I'd worry about cleanliness and durability regarding the cleaning of it.
> 
> For me the best substrate is reptile carpet; provides grip, is machine washable, very durable, choice of colours, can be cut to size, fair price and my beardie and Leo love it


hi mate 

where a bouts could i get this online? we have quite a large viv, and like the dark grey isn colour  our viv floor space is about 88cm x 58 cm

any idea? thanks man


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

Rhys131 said:


> hi mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Swell reptiles now sell the sand mat, and also the other reptile carpets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

